# How much pineapple is too much?!



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

May be a silly question, but trying to do everything and anything to make this work!!
I have heard some girls say pineapple is good for implantation, but too much isn't good either!!
So I'm just wondering when is the best time to eat it and for how long??


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Clark, hi again, I haven't been eating it, I've drunk 1 small glass of pineapple (not from concentrate) each evening. I'm not at that stage yet but wanted to get into the habit.  My sister in law did that everyday and she had a BFP, might not have helped... But then it might've


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Clara, thanks I'll try that!! So many things to do and take in, mind blowing lol!! I've also heard eating the core is meant to be good aswell?!?x


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooh really, I don't think I like the sound of that    I think I'll stick the glass of juice


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i thought the core was the bit to avoid i thought it brings on labour?


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought you had to avoid the core too as it can cause the uterus to contract. 

Stick to juice.xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea thanks girls al just stick to the juice!x


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

But don't forget to get 'not from concentrate' xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

I won't thank you xx


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi pineapple during late pregnancy is said to help bring on labour but during ET the bromelin is supposed to aid implantation, from what I have read its cut up the core of a pineapple in 5 and eat one piece a day for 5 days from ET, brazil nuts are also supposed to help, good luck


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi supernoodle 

Yea that's what I heard aswell, it's so werd so meaning ppl get told different things?! Not sure what to do now for the best?!! Soooo frustrating!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

its a minefield of information!
i heard same as supernoodle, but there was so much conflicting stories that in the end i didn't do anything with pineapple. i decided if i couldn;t be sure, best not to bother.
i did have a few brazil nuts every day though.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi sorry for gatecrashing - I ate pineapple and core (which is a bit chewy) last cycle and got first bfp.  Could been fluke but will be eating it again next cycle. Cut into 5. Eat one before ET, on ET day and one for next 3 days but no more. Collected quite an extensive list of do,s and dont's along the way - can get confusing and people say if it's going to work it'll work, but I'm a bit of a control freak and like to know that I'm doing something to help. Gives me peace of mind knowing I've done all I can.

Brazils and walnuts too as well as protein drinks and bars for brekky. Pineapple juice Not from concentrate as one lady has already mentioned.

Good luck everyone  

Essie xx


----------

